

Open letter to Obama re: software patent reform - snydeq
http://weblog.infoworld.com/fatalexception/archives/2009/01/tech_to_obama_t.html

======
elecengin
I find this article weak in places. Software patents are already on the rocks
- if you look at cases like re: Bilski, it is clear that many software patents
do not meet the new requirements for process/business method patents.

I am continually surprised the hacker community cares less about reform and
more about abolition. Not only is there a higher chance of success passing
reform, but the legislation can be reworked to support the inventor / the
hacker / the startup once again.

------
trapper
Patents should be allowed, but the laws much tighter, and the benefit to the
public in the long term much clearer.

\- Fees should be higher for independent prior arts searching

\- Community involvement in prior art search before granting of patent

\- Use it or lose it

While he is at it :), there should be a proof of concept demonstrated in some
way, again increasing costs. I'm sick of time machine and cancer cures being
patented.

There should also be a requirement of legibility, so that people unskilled in
patent law can replicate the invention.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
I would also add:

* If you're going to sue someone for patent violations, you have to go after the largest company in your industry violating your claims.

* Big companies don't get to sue smaller companies

~~~
trapper
Agree on the first. The second would be easy to get around (subsidiaries).

~~~
rgrieselhuber
I've thought of that but I think you could structure the regulation to account
for those situations.

------
bluelu
Why should obama reform something that helps US companies squeeze foreign
companies out of the market? Most software patents are held by US companies
and not by foreign ones.

